# Meet Allen!



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Allen will be a month old his Friday and I'm bringing him home the week of September 16th, I can't wait!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

What a cute little guy!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

so tiny <3 I hope I get the chance to get a hedgehog as a baby


----------



## AliciaS (Aug 2, 2012)

Aw, how cute. I would love to have one that is marked like him.


----------



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

He is so adorable!! Love the coloring!


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

The breeder said he's like a reverse skunk, I'm just so excited I've been preparing for months.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats, he's a doll!


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Such a cutie! :lol:


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

He is sooo cute! Congrats, can't wait to see more pics once you have him home!


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

The breeder sent me some more pictures <3
Here's his cute colors.









Here is a recent picture!
Hes got that cute little white spot on his head. n3n


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh he is sooo cute! What a sweet baby boy! Emma has a little white blaze down her face...makes her look like a sweety too... ( looks can be deceiving! :lol: )


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Aw cute. Is she your first?


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

My second but my first from a baby. My last one was a surrender at the clinic I used to work at that was brought in for euthanasia at ~3 years of age for no apparent reason so the owners gave the clinc ownership of her and I was able to adopt her and enjoyed her for about a year and a half, she ended up with an osteosarcoma in her mandible. She was a real sweety pie and I waited just over 10 years to get Emma. Tookie was a real doll and I was afraid to get a hedgie that was not as sweet but lucked out with Emma. She is so everything I hoped she would be and so much more. So happy with her!


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Aw that's great! Congrats :33


----------

